# Conjuctivitus



## Channellr1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have an 8 month old jackapoo bitch called Maggie-May who has caught what looks and seems like conjuctivitus from another dog. 
Does anyone know of any home remedies that you know of to cure it as i don't want to take her to a vet and pay for something i don't necessarily need to!

I have an aloe vera plant and i have been using the gel on her eyes which has seemed to reduce the redness but not enough!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Channellr1 said:


> I have an 8 month old jackapoo bitch called Maggie-May who has caught what looks and seems like conjuctivitus from another dog.
> Does anyone know of any home remedies that you know of to cure it as i don't want to take her to a vet and pay for something i don't necessarily need to!
> 
> I have an aloe vera plant and i have been using the gel on her eyes which has seemed to reduce the redness but not enough!


It's difficult, because a red eye can be due to simple conjunctivitis but could also be a foreign body, uveitis, an ulcer, glaucoma... you get the picture. I don't mess around with eyes and would rather be safe than sorry. I'd see the vet.

Conjunctivitis in dogs is more commonly due to irritation, or another condition like those I mentioned above, than infectious causes.


----------



## Channellr1 (Jan 22, 2015)

This is the best photo. I have of it! It has travelled to both of her eyes. They are very inflammed and gunky. It is alot worse in a morning. I have cleaned her eye many times in a day and removed greeny-yellowish puss like gunk from around her eyes!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Definitely go to the vet. My dog had something similar a while ago and needed drops. I wouldn't risk trying to treat it at home and having it get worse.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Buy some Golden Eye drops or ointment from the chemist (chloramphenicol antibiotic) and use twice a day and see if it helps within about 3 - 4 days, if it does keep using for a week in total, if not go to vet. Do not tell the pharmacist it is to treat an animal as they can't sell it if you do. I always make up a tale about it being for my child/grandchild.


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

I wouldn't mess with eyes,
Twice I took my dog to the out of hours vet with red eyes and green discharge
First time he had an ulcer, second time he was diagnosed with dry eye.
So it's best to see a vet with eyes.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Why would you leave your dog like that and not seek veterinary care? 

This is a genuine question not an accusation


----------



## Channellr1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got my dog some optex infected eye drops specifically for conjunctivitis. It contains chloramphenicol and has cleared her eyes in 2 days.

the reason i did not take her to a vet is because my dog caught the viral conjunctivitis from my friends dog. My friend told me not to bother with the vet as you can use many types of eye drops on animals as well and she was right!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Channellr1 said:


> I got my dog some optex infected eye drops specifically for conjunctivitis. It contains chloramphenicol and has cleared her eyes in 2 days.
> 
> the reason i did not take her to a vet is because my dog caught the viral conjunctivitis from my friends dog. My friend told me not to bother with the vet as you can use many types of eye drops on animals as well and she was right!


If it was viral (which I doubt), why did antibiotics clear it? Chloramphenicol is an antibiotic.

I'm glad your dog is okay, but please remember that this is a public forum and a lot of Google searches end up here - people do end up 'trying this at home' in cases when they should be seeking professional, and not amateur, medical attention.

Corneal ulcers are:
a) common,
b) often completely invisible without specific examination techniques,
c) painful,
d) potentially very serious.

Don't mess about with eyes. If they're red or painful, get them seen by the vet.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Has your dogs got long fur round the eye, if so it may just be irritation due to that but this can quickly turn into an infection. I would personally take her to the vets first to find out first but Penny used to get infections all the time because her fur gets in her eyes, eyelashes too because they are huge, I spent hundred over the last few years back and forth to the vet and then I started tying their fur back and using beaphar eye lotion drops twice a week because this helps with dogs like her (red yeast) and elimination of stray fur in the eye...I would strongly advise vet first to make sure you know what it is though because there are many other things it could be


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Channellr1 said:


> This is the best photo. I have of it! It has travelled to both of her eyes. They are very inflammed and gunky. It is alot worse in a morning. I have cleaned her eye many times in a day and removed greeny-yellowish puss like gunk from around her eyes!


I hate to say it but this is what Penny got like the very first time she had an eye infection, even though I took her to the vet within an hour of noticing it leaking within days she'd lost all the beautiful fur around her eye, this was because her a few tiny bits of fur had trapped in her eye and caused an infection, I was gutted that I hadn't noticed before but it's very hard to see tiny bits of that colour


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Channellr1 said:


> I got my dog some optex infected eye drops specifically for conjunctivitis. It contains chloramphenicol and has cleared her eyes in 2 days.
> 
> the reason i did not take her to a vet is because my dog caught the viral conjunctivitis from my friends dog. My friend told me not to bother with the vet as you can use many types of eye drops on animals as well and she was right!


Don't forget to keep using the drops for around 5 days to be sure the infection has gone. Some people advise going to the vets every time their dog sneezes or farts. Obviously people working at/as vets are going to advise taking your dog to the vet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

cbrookman said:


> Don't forget to keep using the drops for around 5 days to be sure the infection has gone. Some people advise going to the vets every time their dog sneezes or farts. Obviously people working at/as vets are going to advise taking your dog to the vet.


Yep, I shall continue to do so. Because I get to see all the animals coming in with eyes that have been like that 'for a few days, I've been bathing them with teabags' or whatever, and they are now a complete, painful mess that need a lot more doing with them than they would have done had we seen them on the first day.

The one two weeks ago had its lens on its cheek. Some people. :nonod:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cbrookman said:


> Don't forget to keep using the drops for around 5 days to be sure the infection has gone. Some people advise going to the vets every time their dog sneezes or farts. Obviously people working at/as vets are going to advise taking your dog to the vet.


I'm not one to run to the vet for every limp or sore but eyes are rather important and rather delicate.
A dog can be blinded in a frighteningly few days 
*
Never ever leave eyes *:frown2:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

cbrookman said:


> Don't forget to keep using the drops for around 5 days to be sure the infection has gone. Some people advise going to the vets every time their dog sneezes or farts. Obviously people working at/as vets are going to advise taking your dog to the vet.


I appreciate what you're saying up to a point but when it comes to their eyes you do have to be really careful, Penny almost lost her eye with her first infection and I took her almost immediately after it started to show so I would much rather take them to the vet initially just to make sure.Yes it could have been nothing but it wasn't...believe me I would much prefer to have been told it was just conjunctivitis than the eay it turned out


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eyes are very easily damaged and difficult to repair. It's not worth the risk of leaving them. I know it's easier to believe all vets and people who work for them are involved in some massive conspiracy to steal money by harming dogs but do try to think.

For the record I don't work at a vet nor have I ever.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Par example, look at this eye:










Ouch, nasty conjunctivitis, that? Right?

Wrong. I know what's wrong with the eye in that photo, and no amount of bathing it or applying chloramphenicol is going to help. In fact, if that one waited a couple of days to get to the vet the eye would be irreversibly blind.

This is why I am so anal about eyes.

This has inspired me.... I will try to make an eye post to help people decide whether an eye needs to see the vet urgently or not.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> Par example, look at this eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can turn like that so quickly even f you do get them to the vets as soon as it starts...Penny was lucky but I would have much preferred to have gone to the vet and be told I was overreacting  On the upside after I went to the vets I at least knew what to do and when urgent was urgent cos he gave me loads of advice, my vet is fantastic


----------



## Pugnut (Jan 10, 2015)

I've got a rescue pug here with terrible pigmentary keratitis (pk) almost blind, 
When I picked her up the lady was putting golden eye ointment in saying she had conjunctivitis. Instead of that she had really bad dry eye and pk if she had been taken to the vet she maybe wouldn't be almost blind and certainly would not have been in long term pain.
So please just get a check up on the eyes it could work out a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------

